# Time Limit on Entering US on Spouse visa



## Artestani13 (Aug 5, 2012)

My Wife (English) and I (America) currently live in the UK and are planning a move to the US this year and want to get started on her visa applications. Her is our current plan situation.

I know that the whole process for a spouse visa to the US, i.e. applying and processing times, can take around 6 months. At the same time Im going to be applying for dual citizenship in August which takes max. 4 months to process.

If we were to (hypothetically) set wheels in motion with my wife's visa now to cut down on the amount of time we need to wait for each others visa, would there be a time limit on how long you can wait before entering the US once your visa is granted? 

For example, once you get your visa you have 2 weeks to enter the US.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

-Albert


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

usually 6 months....


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Usually 6 months.


----------

